# Maid in Cairo



## ArabRose

Just arrived in Cairo four days ago. Does anyone have any suggestion how I can hire a part time maid? Thanks.


----------



## khater

well u can try ads on alwaseet,or there r few agencies posted there too
just take care many accidents happened coz of maids


----------



## MaidenScotland

Speak to your boab/driver/neighbour someone will know a maid looking for work


----------



## ArabRose

Thanks for replying. I did a calculation and decided that I need her for 12 hours a week. Can anyone advise how I should be paying her. I am looking for an Egyptian maid.
Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Personally I would pay her daily and a minimum of 30 LE per day. If your maid has to travel and even if she doesn't she will tell you she does, you should contribute to her bus fare.
Drinks, coke/water/juice should be available.
Ramadan, Christmas, Easter is another time when a gift of money should be given.
Any old clothes or household items should be offered to your maid.

Do not leave your maid alone in the house until she has worked for you for a long long time.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sorry I meant to say 30 LE for 3 hours daily.


----------



## ArabRose

Thank you very much for all your assistance. I have just interviewed two maids. So far, I found them not suitable. More to go...


----------

